# A Storm on the Line PB 19.5"er



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Off in the distance to the West deep bellows echoed threatening tones as rumbles of thunder moved in on me. Hearing the groans from the sky I grew an anxious anticipation within me as I myself was deep within the river far from anywhere known to most anglers. Ignoring the coming storm I swung my lure through swift current and worked a short but rapid cadence before allowing a short pause. The weight vanished from my line and I quickly rotated my upper body sweeping the rod to the right with a good amount of torque. The rod wept openly in a frown as it curled over with the stress of hooking into what felt like a mountain. The massive load and heavy hookset literally broke the reel from its seat on the rod. Then suddenly the mountain moved forward . . . I promptly reeled back line as I held the rod and reel together with both hands. An immediate explosion took place far out ahead of me and I saw a mass of bronze flash tanned scales as it vaulted high above the river. It felt as if the approaching storm had found its way at the end of my line. Thunder continued to boom in the background as the fight continued and it rebounded back into the water. The whole scene was an epic exchange. This chunk of bronze had mass to it and its weight held it under water like sunken metal. It took much effort before I cracked its will. This was more than a common smallmouth this was a thoroughbred fish whose pedigree was built on solid strength and unmatched beauty. At last I reached down and collected from the water this rarest of breads. 

*19.5"*


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful masterpiece. Had me "hooked" all the way through. Great catch.


----------



## barbereugene (Sep 16, 2012)

What are the exact GPS cordinates of that catch?j/k

Excellent catch! 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

very nice fish smb!!Good read too!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

barbereugene said:


> What are the exact GPS cordinates of that catch?j/k


Just walk a looooooooooooooooong way down river, then hang a right, it'll be on your left.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats a beautiful Fish. Congrats


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sweet! Congrats on the Personal Best Smallie! Now hurry and get your reel replaced and begin the trek and hunt all over again. That is the greatest part of fishing, never knowing when or where the beast we chase will show himself. Well written SMB! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is a beast, congrats on PB!


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't know why someone would ask for the GPS coordinates. Seems silly. Won't you just come pick me up and take me there? 
Nicely done.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice fish dude! Couldn't you stretch another 0.5 inches out of that thing?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice report, GREAT smallie!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Nice fish dude! Couldn't you stretch another 0.5 inches out of that thing?


You better believe I would of if I could have so darn close though. I'm just inching my way there!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Britam05 said:


> Now hurry and get your reel replaced and begin the trek and hunt all over again. That is the greatest part of fishing, never knowing when or where the beast we chase will show himself. Well written SMB!


Agreed, when you set the hook it's always exciting when you feel the weight on the line knowing its not a dink on the other end.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice fish, Sir.

Love those big smalls


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> You better believe I would of if I could have so darn close though. I'm just inching my way there!!


Didja pinch the tail? I never do this - mostly 'cause i don't have much in the way of a measuring device anyways but apparently that's the formal method of measuring fish for the dept fish & game. if you were close to a FO, might be a nice tidbit to keep in mind


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

montagc said:


> Weird, I had an almost identical daydream yesterday when I started hearing the rumbling, minus the broken reel, plus a huge wiper.
> 
> Cool story, awesome smalljaw.


Yep, setting the hook into that heavy weight literally broke the real seat of my Fenwick rod and the reel popped off in the middle of the fight.  Makes for a cool story but I'm pissed about the gear!!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful story and gorgeous fish SMB. I keep waiting for the day my reel seat breaks on me hooking into a fish.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> Beautiful story and gorgeous fish SMB. I keep waiting for the day my reel seat breaks on me hooking into a fish.


lol

Yeah it was kind of cool a true 20"er will no doubt break my gear, take me under and show me off to all the other big smallies sayin, "look at this trophy I caught!"  I just hope 20"ers practice catch and release!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

That fish is Smallmouth royalty. Congrats man.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

montagc said:


> So the rod busted, not the reel? Frame that pic and hang the rod above it. It'd be legendary.


That's right the reel seat on the rod broke. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hell of a bronzeback


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Epic!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Just walk a looooooooooooooooong way down river, then hang a right, it'll be on your left.


I'll have to check out Mill Creek; I guess I never walked far enough.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

ARReflections said:


> I'll have to check out Mill Creek; I guess I never walked far enough.


Amazing how quick you figured that out? But, even if you think you've gone deep enough you were probably fishing the wrong side of Mill Creek . . Try the left side!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, just got off the phone with Fenwick CS . . turns out the Elite Tech Smallmouth rods have a life time warranty. I wasn't aware of this (Great News!)

All they requested is an email with pix of the broken area, pic of the model number and a pic of the full rod. 9.95 for processing and they"ll send a new rod. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Amazing how quick you figured that out? But, even if you think you've gone deep enough you were probably fishing the wrong side of Mill Creek . . Try the left side!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I knew it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a big smallie! congrats!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> Okay, just got off the phone with Fenwick CS . . turns out the Elite Tech Smallmouth rods have a life time warranty. I wasn't aware of this (Great News!)
> 
> All they requested is an email with pix of the broken area, pic of the model number and a pic of the full rod. 9.95 for processing and they"ll send a new rod.
> 
> ...


Just curious, did you tell them the same story you told us? I bet they would've been enthralled by your word play. Bummer about the rod, but good on Fenwick for making it right.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Nicely written. Congrats on the new PB. Their is nothing like a big smallie coming from moving water!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Holy guacamole what a beauty! Congrats on the PB.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats man, that fish is definitely worth $9.95. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> Just curious, did you tell them the same story you told us? I bet they would've been enthralled by your word play.


Just told them it broke off on a fish catch. I might inform them of the details and send a pic with the warranty replacement email I send them. That'll let them know it didn't break fighting an 8"er that ate its wheaties!! 

I will say though out of all the baitcasting rods I have including St. Croix and Shimano models I always reach for the Fenwick Elite Tech 1st thing. I just need it to hold together the next time I meet a beast a half inch bigger. At that size it's no easy fight to win. When I saw this fish rocket out of the water I thought for sure it came up just to spit the lure back at me and tease me with the sight of its size. Not sure I'd win a 20" fight under the same circumstances?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

montagc said:


> So the rod busted, not the reel? Frame that pic and hang the rod above it. It'd be legendary.


That...would be cool. Nice smallmouth man!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

montagc said:


> So the rod busted, not the reel? *Frame that pic and hang the rod above it. It'd be legendary.*


I like it! Make a nice little wall hanging for the man cave!

Great report and great fish man.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyone likes pix and I thought this fish deserved a second look. Here's a couple more angles for y'all that I took.  

Just look at her . . . would ya just look at it!!!


*Bronze Slab*










*Wide Open*


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> Just look at her . . . would ya just look at it!!!


Frame of reference . . .


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Everyone likes pix and I thought this fish deserved a second look. Here's a couple more angles for y'all that I took.
> 
> Just look at her . . . would ya just look at it!!!
> 
> ...


You have ascended. *bows*


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

ARReflections said:


> I'll have to check out Mill Creek; I guess I never walked far enough.


What? I thought you was on the Greenville Creek! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to work the muddy waters SMB!
Well done.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

co-angler said:


> Way to work the muddy waters SMB!
> Well done.


Thx, not sure the rain will do anything good for the lack of clarity we've had. 

BTW: Nice unabomber avatar!!  lol


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> Just told them it broke off on a fish catch. I might inform them of the details and send a pic with the warranty replacement email I send them. That'll let them know it didn't break fighting an 8"er that ate its wheaties!!
> 
> I will say though out of all the baitcasting rods I have including St. Croix and Shimano models I always reach for the Fenwick Elite Tech 1st thing. I just need it to hold together the next time I meet a beast a half inch bigger. At that size it's no easy fight to win. When I saw this fish rocket out of the water I thought for sure it came up just to spit the lure back at me and tease me with the sight of its size. Not sure I'd win a 20" fight under the same circumstances?
> 
> ...


If you're half as determined as I am about landing 20" river bronze, you'd make it happen. Even if it included some old stinky guy's handline techniquin'








SMBHooker said:


> Everyone likes pix and I thought this fish deserved a second look. Here's a couple more angles for y'all that I took.
> 
> Just look at her . . . would ya just look at it!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful...just plain beautiful! Hoping this rain doesn't mess things up too bad, I'm on a mission in the next week and a half.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Frame of reference . . .
> 
> Look At This Car!! - YouTube


Thats how I initially read it  Would ya look at it? Just look at it!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

This must be the year for big river smallies. I have been around this forum for many years and its predecessor, GoFishOhio, and I can't ever recall so many people posting pics of 18" + smallies. Congrsatulations!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats awesome, the fish and the story. I know that feeling, knowing theres a storm coming, knowing how long its going to take you to get back to the car but also knowing that youre in the right place at the right time.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow. Nice fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude....that's an amazing fish. Great story as well. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Man that's a gorgeous smallie! It's hard to describe what it feels like to latch into a rock solid "chunk of bronze", but you pulled it off. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fish nothing that's a whale.. my hat off to you sir when i caught mine
if i'd die that day i'd died a happy man


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice smallie! love the down the throat pic it's mouth looks like a bucketmouth well dun SMB


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

